# Help please



## turb0wned (Jun 24, 2011)

I flashed gummy rom but forgot to make a backup of the stock one... where can I get the stock rom to flash it and make a backup?


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken a backup can not be made, that feature does not work in cwm at the moment.

However, I believe the ee4 stock leak can be downloaded over at the xda-developers forum.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

Backups are possible through odin, but not nandroid yet. CraigL is correct, the ee4 stock leak will fix you right up.


----------

